# Anne Menden u.a. - GZSZ Dreharbeiten mit Sabine Bätzing x5



## Tokko (28 Juni 2008)

_*Die Drogenbeauftragte der Bundesregierung, Sabine Bätzing (SPD) aufgenommen am Mittwoch (25.06.2008) in einer Schule in Berlin bei den Dreharbeiten für eine Folge der RTL-Daily Soap "Gute Zeiten Schlechte Zeiten" (GZSZ). Die Folge wird voraussichtlich am 27.08.2008 ausgestrahlt.* _.



 

 

 

 

 
​
Thx to DCB Tidus


----------



## tim624 (30 Juni 2008)

ja sehr schöne fotos


----------



## BIG 2 (25 März 2011)

Vielen Dank für *Anne.*


----------



## Andre579 (26 März 2011)

Daaaaaanke


----------



## ultronico_splinder (10 Apr. 2011)

Danke für anne menden


----------



## mark lutz (2 Nov. 2011)

super post danke fürs zeigen


----------



## thomi10 (2 Nov. 2011)

sexy danke


----------



## sune (13 Apr. 2013)

Anne menden rulez
Vielen Dank!!


----------



## Ramabaum (13 Apr. 2013)

Vielen Dank für Anne!


----------



## Elwod (14 Apr. 2013)

Schöne Bilder.

Danke sehr.


----------



## Berlin (16 Apr. 2013)

Von der brauchen wir mehr!


----------



## Punisher (16 Apr. 2013)

nette Pics


----------



## jaganot (16 Apr. 2013)

toll danke!


----------



## j911si (22 Juli 2013)

Danke :thx:


----------



## Rifer (22 Juli 2013)

Wie immer heiß


----------



## Arwen (24 Juli 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Bilder


----------



## petef (4 Aug. 2013)

Danke für Anne


----------

